# Am I an ENFP or an INFP ??



## Peanut11 (Jul 18, 2009)

For some months I have always thought I was an ENFP..atleast I took many tests and they always said I was an ENFP. The destription of an ENFP also fits me very well..atleast how I was and felt some weeks ago.. 

Now I feel different and decided to take the test on Mypersonality.info and it said INFP and I read the desctription and it also fits with me atleast something..didn't really understand everything

soo can someone help me to understand more..??? ask me some question that really defines weither I am an ENFP or an INFP ?? 

Please :laughing:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm no expert, but I think the main questions are:
Does being with people energize you? (E)
Or does it drain you? (I)


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Besides looking at whether you're an introvert or an extrovert, you might also take a look at the functions of both types: ENFPs, by MBTI standards, have Extroverted Intuition as their superior function, and Introverted Feeling below that; INFPs are the opposite, with Introverted Feeling first and Extroverted Intuition second. If you haven't, it might be worth the time to explore the different links in both the INFP and ENFP sections, as well as read up on the functions in the first place. It can be tricky deciding between two similar types, but because MBTI is a model, there should be clear cut standards to help you find out what type you have preferences for.


----------



## Peanut11 (Jul 18, 2009)

Azrael said:


> I'm no expert, but I think the main questions are:
> Does being with people energize you? (E)
> Or does it drain you? (I)


Both....



Grey said:


> Besides looking at whether you're an introvert or an extrovert, you might also take a look at the functions of both types: ENFPs, by MBTI standards, have Extroverted Intuition as their superior function, and Introverted Feeling below that; INFPs are the opposite, with Introverted Feeling first and Extroverted Intuition second. If you haven't, it might be worth the time to explore the different links in both the INFP and ENFP sections, as well as read up on the functions in the first place. It can be tricky deciding between two similar types, but because MBTI is a model, there should be clear cut standards to help you find out what type you have preferences for.


thanks:happy: ..but I am not native american so my english is not perfect..do you know where I can find a site or a book that explains more what Fi and Ne and Se and all that means and what you are talking about, those functions..I don't undrstand them so much :sad:

That would be really helpful :laughing:


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

Peanut11 said:


> That would be really helpful :laughing:


Oh, I see. Well, there's a simple Introverted Feeling link here, that offers descriptions of the two that use it first as well, and one for Extroverted Intuition over here. There's an overview of all the process in this site, and if you want more information, you could look up books on Google for 'Jungian Functions' or 'Cognitive Processes'.


----------



## golf555 (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you get impatient when some one is talking on endlessly about the details of a subject and cant come to the point? If so you are an I. If you get energized by lots of conversation you are an E


----------



## Peanut11 (Jul 18, 2009)

Grey said:


> Oh, I see. Well, there's a simple Introverted Feeling link here, that offers descriptions of the two that use it first as well, and one for Extroverted Intuition over here. There's an overview of all the process in this site, and if you want more information, you could look up books on Google for 'Jungian Functions' or 'Cognitive Processes'.


Thanks! :laughing:



golf555 said:


> Do you get impatient when some one is talking on endlessly about the details of a subject and cant come to the point? If so you are an I. If you get energized by lots of conversation you are an E


I do get impatient if it's some information I need and just want the people to get to the point! and also if it's something I couldn't care less about like cars or something that doesn' really interest me. 

On the otherhand I love fun conversation where I really click with the other person and we have fun and you know I really get excited and energized if I like the topic..even if long conversation.

soo yes..it's a bit complicated...hehe:blushed:

somehow it depends on my mood and if I am tired...


----------



## SeeNbetween (Oct 16, 2009)

Peanut11 said:


> For some months I have always thought I was an ENFP..atleast I took many tests and they always said I was an ENFP. The destription of an ENFP also fits me very well..atleast how I was and felt some weeks ago..
> 
> Now I feel different and decided to take the test on Mypersonality.info and it said INFP and I read the desctription and it also fits with me atleast something..didn't really understand everything
> 
> ...


That depends. 

What kind of mood are you in


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

When you see someone watching you intently as you eat a cookie, do you:

1. Stare back at him with a smile. Notice the cookie reflected in his eyes, and think about how his eyes resemble a portal to another world, wherein another you will also be eating a cookie, wherein that you's eyes is another him, repeating in the endless loop of cookie eating madness and wondering just how many portals can be observed without the use of electron microscope. You will feel an awkward empathy towards him, connected by the invisible shift of dimension caused by the meeting of your eyes, and understand his longing for interpersonal connection, that he probably wants to talk about Companion Cube and the dry wit of GLADoS. You will bring the subject back to yourself everytime he starts asking for the cookie, refusing to let him interrupt you until you motivate him to purchase a XBOX 360 and that he is an intelligent person capable of anything. Then you will probably invite him over for tea next Saturday. (ENFP)

2. Look up quickly, pretending not to notice his glance by staring down at the cookie in your hand. You wonder to yourself "Should I offer him a cookie?" and think, "how will I feel? How will I feel if I was sitting across that table, looking at a cookie I don't have? Did he forget his money? Should I ask what's wrong? But what if he snaps at me and tells me it's none of my business? Oh god, maybe he decided he hates me for no reason! But maybe his wife have casted him out of his house after a drama rivaling that of Wuthering Heights?" Acoustic version of "The Owner of a Lonely Heart" will play in your head, as you formulate an epic tale of love and jealousy in your mind. You will arrive to the conclusion that he, indeed, wants a cookie an hour later, and will gather your courage to look up and talk to him. You will find him long gone and will probably regret not feeding the poor man that whole day. (INFP)

Yes, it's a generalization.


----------



## unbeingdead (Nov 1, 2009)

Arioche said:


> When you see someone watching you intently as you eat a cookie, do you:
> 
> 1. Stare back at him with a smile. Notice the cookie reflected in his eyes, and think about how his eyes resemble a portal to another world, wherein another you will also be eating a cookie, wherein that you's eyes is another him, repeating in the endless loop of cookie eating madness and wondering just how many portals can be observed without the use of electron microscope. You will feel an awkward empathy towards him, connected by the invisible shift of dimension caused by the meeting of your eyes, and understand his longing for interpersonal connection, that he probably wants to talk about Companion Cube and the dry wit of GLADoS. You will bring the subject back to yourself everytime he starts asking for the cookie, refusing to let him interrupt you until you motivate him to purchase a XBOX 360 and that he is an intelligent person capable of anything. Then you will probably invite him over for tea next Saturday. (ENFP)
> 
> ...


you have no idea how much you made me laugh with this. especially because you referenced portal. xD i now feel the urge to invite a random stranger over for tea.....


----------



## Peanut11 (Jul 18, 2009)

hahaha yes..

well I've been really depressed lately but the ENFP really is me when I am myself and not shy and depressed like now... I'm talking to a doctor now (shrink right?) so I am gonna get better and be me again  the happy enfp.

Thank you all for your humour and answers :laughing:


----------



## Liontiger (Jun 2, 2009)

I can relate to becoming introverted when I'm depressed or stressed. I act more like an INTP when I'm not feeling my best. I'm glad that you're getting help and trying to get back to your true self. Good luck :happy:


----------



## Peanut11 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you Liontiger :happy:


----------



## myexplodingcat (Feb 6, 2011)

INFPs live totally in their head; Extroverted NFPs do venture outside sometimes. ENFPs are the most introverted extroverts.


----------



## wisefaery (Feb 14, 2010)

myexplodingcat said:


> INFPs live totally in their head; Extroverted NFPs do venture outside sometimes. ENFPs are the most introverted extroverts.


that sucks.


----------

